# 67 fastback info?



## Sacket cycle works (Mar 31, 2017)

Hey guys this is my intro to the muscle bike scene. I bought this today off Craigslist and I'm looking for some info on it. I think the only thing it's missing is the chainguard. Any idea on value?


----------



## Metacortex (Mar 31, 2017)

If that is an original Sprint chainring then it should be a 1966 (first-year) model. Post a pic of the frame serial no. on the LH rear dropout.


----------



## 1966fastbacks (Mar 31, 2017)

I agree with Metacortex. Looks like a 66 sprocket and shifter. Serial number will tell. Second letter would be B for 1966 or C for 1967.
Either way someone did bad things to that poor baby.


----------



## Sacket cycle works (Mar 31, 2017)

The letter on it is a B. It's really dirty and has some scratches on the back but other than that it's pretty complete and should clean up nice. the seat definitely needs some love. Anyone have an idea on value?  The bike rides pretty awesome. Shifter works well and the brakes need new pads.


----------



## 1966fastbacks (Mar 31, 2017)

I have bought way worse than that and had them clean up nicely. It's a 1966 coppertone fastback. Value is always the $64 question. For me in AZ where there are few old bikes - i would pay 400-500. The problem is the missing chainguard and the condition of the seat. $500+ for the right ones.
I would clean her up and add her to my collection. Nice bike.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/282415261868?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 31, 2017)

@67Ramshorn


----------



## 67Ramshorn (Apr 3, 2017)

Not sure I would pay $400+ for this one. It will take a lot of money in parts to get this bike to decent condition. The seat alone could cost $250+. Missing the chain guard is a bummer. Trying to find one is very hard.
Good luck
Dan


----------

